# altavoces surround



## macklein (Ago 22, 2006)

hola a todos   
quisiera saber si pueden aclararme una duda, los altavoces destinados al sonido surround son diferentes a las convencionales o puedo usar cualquier altavoz para surround


----------



## thors (Ago 30, 2006)

si los altavoces y cajas son diferentes  ahora cualquier caja va sonar por la salida 
surround pero no lograras totalmente el  efecto


----------



## macklein (Ago 30, 2006)

ok, entiendo, gracias por la respuesta


----------

